# Expats in Guadalajara area



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to move from San Miguel de Allende to a place a little cheaper, less pretentious and.. well just a change of scenery.

How many expats live full time in an area south of centro GDL TLAQUEPAQUE? Thanks.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I lived in San Miguel de Allende from 2004 to 2008 and moved to the Lake Chapala area for some of the same reasons you named, plus lung problems with the altitude and air pollution.
I see advantages to living in Guadalajara and environs, but it's air quality and higher temps make the Lakeside area more appealing. It's about 40 minutes to GDL for events and shopping when desired.
Been here happily from 2008 on.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

We took a pass on Lake Chapala after two months there and are now living in Guadalajara west of the Centro Histórico (Minerva district). We haven't found air quality to be a constant issue here, and were more bothered by smoke from field burning around the lake. You can judge air quality for yourself here: http://aqicn.org/city/mexico/jalisco/centro/


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

burning happens once a year the months before the rainy season. By the way that is happening all over Mexico whereevr corn is growing.. ou also have burning in the sugar cane growing areas other wise the air is ok.. I go to Guadaljara quite often and some months the quality of the air is pretty ad , you can see it when approaching, once in it it does not bother me but it can be pretty bad in some areas of Guadalajara


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

Because of its proximity to major highways and thoroughfares, Tlaquepaque usually has more air pollution than Guadalajara Centro.


----------

